
Ask HN: Why Microsoft peripherals are so kinda expensive? - baybal2
So that&#x27;s the question. There doesn&#x27;t seem to be anything special about them, yet they come with rather high price tag. Why?
======
smt88
There is something special about them. The quality is generally good and the
customer service is outstanding.

------
davelnewton
Same reason most name-brand things cost more than shitty knock-offs.

